# Islander 28



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, would anyone care to share their oppinion about an Islander 28?


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

I''ve had my 1979 for eight years and absolutely love it. Great looking interior, very nice hull lines and sails like a dream. Extremely well balanced. Sails with only a finger touch on the tiller. My sailing experience is nearly 40 years.


----------



## Imike28 (May 26, 2010)

I've got a 1977 I 28 And I love it only problem I have is the ventilation it's freakin hot! But I do live in southwest la. And its very humid dwn here anyway I plan on putting a self containted ac unit in SOON! Other than the ventilation it's an awesome boat turns on a dime and still has the original atomic 4 engine overall good boat


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Almost bought one once but the survey was not good (bottom blisters) and the owner was firm on the price. I thought it was an outstanding boat in that size range - very trim


----------



## algee (Feb 28, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but I had a I-28 for about 10 years on the Great Lakes. I always felt the boat was solid and handled well, and we sailed in some rough conditions at times. That being said, the access to the engine ( Atomic 4) was about impossible, the mast step rotted out ( poor design), the hardware for the hatches appeared to be pot metal. 

Nice sailing boat, but it makes me wonder how some builders and designers stayed in business as long as they did.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I like the looks of the I-28.
Well, thank you very much.
You are entirely welcome.

Seems at this stage in my career that I managed to stay in business just fine thank you.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I saw one come into Edmonds tonight while at Anthony's. "Solaris Rose" IIRNameC! Well taken care of boat.

BUT, as far as rot goes, ANY boat that is 30 someodd yrs old, with some wood, may have rot issues!

I'm not sure how some designers stay in biz either. As long as they design boats people like the look of, the manufacture builds a price point correct boat with said design......they all stay in biz. besides, I'd bet Bob did not spec the hatch hardware!

Marty


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Our I-28 is a 1977. We like this boat. Well built with quality materials. Sailing for 40+ years and this is one of the nicer, easiest and best balanced boats I have enjoyed. Engine access is poor because it is a "small boat". We have made some modifications and might like a bit more room now that we are able to spend more time sailing. It is a two person boat for cruising. The A-4 got replaced with a fw cooled Moyer rebuilt when we purchased the boat. It is a good power plant!! Simple and reliable. Hank on head sails are O.K. on this boat as they are not huge. Adding an anchor roller is high on my list of to dos. Only 7 thru hulls and two of them could be eliminated if I didn't want the original depth and speed instruments as back ups. I did add a garboard plug because the cockpit drains can freeze. There is not much height difference between the drain opening in the cockpit and the discharge openings. The drain hoses cross over and it is busy where they are routed so it is possible to have a low spot that doesn't empty completely allowing an ice plug to form in winter. 

Lots of tuning options for a cruiser. Tundra Down was converted to a wheel by po and I may go back to the tiller. The wheel takes up too much of the cockpit and I prefer a tiller.

I didn't pay much for the boat <2K with Avon and enjoy working on boats. I might look for a different boat now, perhaps an I-36. The market is soft and some of the stuff we "need" to be comfortable for a week on the Maine coast is still missing. Propane heat and dodger, are either going to be added or we will move up a little. The port lites could stand an upgrade, too if we want to spend more time offshore. We did install a Garmin network with chart plotter, radar, in hull depth sounder and XM radio / weather. We also replaced the head with a Lavac.

I am considering adding a tabernacle mast step, so we can raise and lower the mast ourselves. An advantage of a 28' boat. 

Bob Perry designed a great boat. It has been perfect to introduce my wife to sailing/gunkholing along the Maine coast.

One has recently been single handed east to west around Cape Horn! It does like a blow. I want an 85% head sail just for comfort and simplicity.

Good luck!

Down


----------

